
Sorry, but Silicon Valley Isn’t Special Anymore - gregorymichael
https://medium.com/@bloomberg/sorry-but-silicon-valley-isnt-special-anymore-d36699199214
======
WalterSear
Start ups that successfully started up a while ago are no longer startups. And
working at a successfully started company isn't like working at a startup.
Brilliant! The author must not have heard about all the other companies in the
valley, probably because they are, after all, start ups.

I'm thinking of opening a charity to take journalists on field trips. Not
necessarily very far, just out of their cubicles so that their articles might
have some point of reference to the real world.

~~~
towndrunk
Yes! What bugs me even more... a few tweets does not an article make.

------
plussed_reader
I love the implicit assumption that someone working on one of these companies
projects actually works for the company, and not a third party.

The conceit of the article falls apart when you realize it's not up to Google,
but the 3rd party to fulfill the 'expectations' of working at a modern
software company.

And how 3rd party companies like Milestone or Vaco keep these contracts is
beyond me. Maybe it's intentional wack-a-3rd-party, so the adjunct worker
can't feel permanent?

------
chrisan
> Story for Medium members only

Is this new?

~~~
mehh
yeah thats weird/horrible, just didn't bother reading it or signing up

